

Shhh: Society for Handheld Hushing - wallflower
http://www.coudal.com/shhh.php

======
wccrawford
And the same people that complain about cell-phone users have the same
'private' conversations with people who are actually there.

People STILL have to listen to it! It doesn't make it any better that there
are 2 voices talking about it.

People who can't use their 'inside voice' are annoying, no matter the reason.
It isn't cellphone specific.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Cell phones do make it worse though, because you often have no idea if the
other person can properly hear you.

~~~
wccrawford
There's this clever thing people do when they can't hear me well: They tell
me.

There's no difference between them being there, and them being on the other
end of a phone. The noise problem is the same.

Wait, there IS one difference: The other person can turn their volume up.

------
cbs
I used to just ask someone to keep it down, but now I can do it in a less
effective, higher effort way that also makes me a gigantic passive aggressive
douchebag too? I'm already printing!

------
hapless
Handing out these cards is a ruder and more offensive practice than the
behaviour that the card-carriers seek to control/prevent. It's not going to
work on any large scale.

------
peter_l_downs
Or, for ~30 with shipping, you could get one of
[these]([http://www.dealextreme.com/p/personal-cell-phone-signal-
bloc...](http://www.dealextreme.com/p/personal-cell-phone-signal-blocker-
device-4355)). I have one, it's awesome.

~~~
devonrt
Awesome and also illegal in most western countries.

